# Mullet on a gold hook



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Took a friend mullet fishing yesterday and he caught his very first mullet with a hook and line...just a gold hook with no bait. Karl is originally from Canada and had never seen a mullet....had no idea what they were. Before the morning was over he was holding his own bending the pole. The little gold hook worked very wel. 

Although the limit is 100 we fillled our small cooler with 40 and called it a day. The mullet holes in the lower Choctawatchee River area have been producing very well for several weeks.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I thought he was going to club it when he picked up that phone.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great video. That looks like fun.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Stop making those Yankees want to stay, J.B.!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Stop making those Yankees want to stay, J.B.!





Bodupp said:


> Stop making those Yankees want to stay, J.B.!


LOL....He's a naturalized u. S. Citizen of many years. Had a very successful business in Canada but finally got tired of their high taxes and socialist oriented government telling him how to run his business. Decided to immigrate to America.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I need to do that again one day!!!! Glad you helping folks out brother!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Man, I need to do that again one day!!!! Glad you helping folks out brother!


Hi Jason......Saw in your old past posts you did this some years ago. Come on back, but be careful...it's addictive. I haven't done much catfishing or bream fishing in a couple of months or more, and I'm still fishing 2 to 4 days a week....heat permitting.


----------

